# Thunder & Lightning LOR sequences



## fun69ohguy (Sep 12, 2008)

I have used Light-O-Rama for years on both my Halloween pirate ship and Christmas shows and can find tons of the computerized LOR sequences for Christmas stuff, but am having a hard time finding a simple thunder and lightning track with LOR sequence. Has anyone ever seen one or have one available for download? Been doing my pirate ship since 2007 and this year I think it's time for a change, looking at switching to something new.


----------



## TheMasterWho (Sep 25, 2016)

I have no clue how a conversion between LOR and Vixen 3 would work, but I too have been looking for lightning sequences. The best I've found is to adjust the Waveform effect settings in Vixen so that it will turn on the light once the level of the audio crosses a certain point. It takes a lot of trial and error though.


----------



## GraveIntentions (Oct 1, 2016)

I used LOR in my haunt for my thunder and lightning. You can program a really cool looking lightning strike yourself. I used a general thunder soundtrack MP3 I found on the Internet. When it rolled in, the lights stayed off until I got a thunder clap, then I went "on" for a brief period followed by "shimmer". Looked very realistic. I also used a 12" powered subwoofer or two. Helped a lot with the realism.


----------

